# JeSuisSnob is a moderator now



## mkellogg

Hi everybody 

I'm happy to announce that JeSuisSnob has joined as a moderator of the Spanish-English and Solo Español forums.

Congratulations and glad to have you with us!

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Bienvenido al manicomio, JSS!


----------



## ILT

¡Bienvenido! Será un gusto enorme trabajar junto contigo paisano.


----------



## Mate

¡Bienvenido y felicitaciones, JeSuisSnob!


----------



## borgonyon

No hace falta tener una tuerca suelta para . . . Perdón. Sí, hace falta tener una tuerca suelta para trabajar aquí. ¡Bienvenido!


----------



## Milton Sand

*¡Buena JeSuisSnob!*

¡Brindemos con lo que te gusta! 

Te sentirás como pez en el agua lidiando con uno que otro tiburoncito

Y tendrás una que otra estresadita...

Pero hasta puede que lo disfrutes.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Mike, Cuchuflete, ILT, Mate, Borgo, Milton, me siento muy honrado. Espero estar a la altura de ustedes. Muchas gracias por la calurosa bienvenida. 

JeSuisSnob.


----------



## fenixpollo

Welcome JSS!  Glad to have you on the team!


----------



## JB

¡Lo vas a repentir!
Bienvenidos


----------



## Vanda

Esnobe, bem-vindo ao time!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

¡Bienvenido al equipo!


----------



## frida-nc

Heartiest welcome and congratulations, JeSuisSnob!
Have a great time "rescuing" threads!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Mi buen Mike Pollo, Jbruce, Vanda, Chaska y Frida, Gracias.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola JeSuisSnob 

¡Bienvenido al otro lado!

Será un placer trabajar juntos


----------



## ireney

Belated welcome


----------



## Lexinauta

Brrrrrrr... ¡Qué miedo! Uno más para borrar los posts de los simples foreros. 

*¡Congratulaciones! *


----------



## la_machy

Muchas felicidades, amigo querido.

Estás donde debes estar.

Ya sabes que siempre te deseo lo mejor, y en esta ocación en especial, te deseo mucha luz y paciencia.

Siempre ha sido un gusto contar con tu ayuda.

Y puedes creerlo, no tengo duda de que te irá muy bien.



Un abrazo muy fuerte,
MARIE


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hago una pausa para que nos tomemos esas cervezas que trajo Félix:

Ireney y Don Félix, muchas gracias por darme la bienvenida.

Lexinauta: ¡no podrán escapar de nosotros!  [Gracias por la felicitación .]

Marie: mi dilecta amiga, neta que qué chido es leerte acá, eres la pura buena vibra, niña.


----------



## Sowka

Hello JeSuisSnob  Thanks for the beer  and all my good wishes to you!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hi JeSuisSnob, I was about to miss the party!! 
It's great to have you on board 
*Cheers!*

Laura


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades paisano! 

Siempre me ha parecido que México está muy bien representado en el equipo de moderadores, y saber que ahora formarás parte de éste confirma mi idea, eres una gran elección . Espero que tus nuevas actividades te dejen un poco de tiempo para seguir participando en alguna que otra thread porque se extrañarían demasiado tus aportes, siempre amables y bien fundados.

Mucha suerte en esta aventura que emprendes, estoy segura de que harás un gran papel.

¡Saludos!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Ahora hago otra pausa para que nos tomemos esas cervezas que trajo Laura: 

Sowka: muchas gracias, compañera _co-newbie. _Seguiré tu consejo y me tomaré una por la mañana.

Laura: ¡qué linda! Gracias por traer esas cervezas y por recibirme así.

Tampi: ¡qué milagro! Ya tiene un buen de tiempo que no nos leíamos. Te agradezco mucho tus palabras, paisana. Espero que nos encontremos con más regularidad. Qué chido es leerte por acá.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones!!*

¡Pero cómo no vi este hilo!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, ya sé...así vas a quedar en poquito tiempo.


----------



## swift

Esta sí que es una excelente noticia.

Felicitaciones, JeSuisSnob.


----------



## ampurdan

¡Bienvenido, compañero!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Fernita, Swift y Ampurdan (ho dic a la bella llengua de Ampurdan):

Moltes gràcies a tots!


----------

